#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > آموزشی: نرم افزار ادغام فیلم وزیرنویس بدون کوچکترین افت کیفیت

## سفیر امید

با سلام این نرم افزار یکی از بهترین نرم افزارهای ادغام فیلم و زیر نویس میباشد که بدون هیچ گونه افت تصویر کار میکند ومیتواند مشکل خیلی از دوستان رو که با عدم نمایش  زیرنویس ویا اجرای ناقص در گیرنده ای دیجیتالی و یا سایر دستگاههای پخش روبرو هستند با تبدیل به وسیله این نرم افزار مشکلشون صد در صد حل خواهد شد

----------

*abady*,*kombiz*,*marfan*,*mehran76gh*,*mohsen zmr*,*reza2195*,*reza_rojin*,*sovietiran*,*امیرهادی*,*عطاالله*,*نویدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kombiz

من از این نرم افزار استفاده میکنم
Xilisoft.Video.Converter.Ultimate.v7.7.0.20121224
تو تبدیل کردن و اضافه کردن زیر نویس حرف نداره. به هر فرمتی هم که بخوای میتونی تبدیل کنی

----------

*عطاالله*

----------


## reza_rojin

بهترین برنامه و جدیدترین نسخه  MKVToolnix.31

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/m/MKVTooln...rar?1551140692

----------

*1212ali*

----------

